# G. Gorton Rotary Table Repair



## Janderso (Aug 18, 2019)

I started this on another thread, this one seems more appropriate.
I’m in the process of fabricating a cam lock and plunger to replace the original broken/repaired/broken part.

This morning I finished milling the plate to size and bored the hole to 1.500”.
Next step, mark and center punch the plunger hole.
Then I need to layout the cut for the slitting saw. 
The order of operations is getting interesting.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2019)

looking good Jeff!!!


----------



## benmychree (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice looking table, there, Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm thinking to make the plunger column, I could turn down a piece on the lathe, TIG it onto the surface of my plate before I remove the angular mounting surfaces and mount this pull stop.
This project is probably clear as mud.
I'll post pics along the way. 
Drilled the pilot hole for the stop but left it there until I had a plan that I could count on.
The plunger that came with the RT is the original, I'm tempted to cut it down, thread it and use it.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 19, 2019)

If it were me, I'd make it as much like the original as possible; could the column be cut from the original casting, the end turned down and fit into a hole in the new plate?


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2019)

Interesting idea, I think I understand what you are saying. I don't think I have the expertise to pull that off.
Baby steps John,
My design will provide the same locking function but it will be of new material. At least i'm not using wild fire steel. I decided to use some cold rolled 1 1/2" x 4" end cuts I found at All Metals. I think it will work just fine. I'm going slow and thinking it through.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 29, 2019)

Received the pull stops. I decided to use the 3/8” design.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now I can get back to repairing the RT.
Three day weekend coming up.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 29, 2019)

Making some bushings for the pull stop where it locks into the housing.
Received the pull stops.
Making progress.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Making some bushings for the pull stop where it locks into the housing.
> Received the pull stops.
> Making progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2019)

I was compromised when I broke a tap"".


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 31, 2019)

it's always something...


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2019)

Just ordered a slitting saw arbor. Thought about making one but come on, too many projects already.
Every time I begin a new project I am reminded of what tools I no longer have!
Grrr.
Getting close to finishing this project. Soon i'll be able to use the rotary table.
Can't do much until I do the slit, I need parallel sides to facilitate a clean, parallel cut. Just need to do more profiling, slit the clamp, clean up edges and the surfaces.
It's gonna work just fine!


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2019)

I decided not to wait for the cutter arbor.
I have a horizontal mill!
Mike Walton, aka Ulma Doc, donated it to me after the fire. It’s an Industrolite, from Oregon. 110v.
I have used it a few times.
I was able to mount this cutter. I think it will work if I take it easy.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 2, 2019)

Finished!
Works perfect. I just need to clean the table and reassemble with it’s new part.
Thanks to, Ulma Doc, I was able to use the slitting saw via my Industrolite Mill.
Thanks again Mike.
I’m learning it’s little quirks. I need to fix the auto feed. Shouldn’t take much.


----------

